# 3rd Man in history to walk on water



## crushing (Apr 17, 2007)

The 3rd man in history to walk on water:

1.  Christ
2.  The apostle Peter
3.  This guy, Jose

View attachment 8274


Please heretic888, it's a joke.  I don't want to get into the historionics of Christ, or the mental construction of water as a solid that may allow one to walk on it!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey, if I had that bull on my ***, damn rights I would be able to walk on water!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 17, 2007)

crushing said:


> Please heretic888, it's a joke. I don't want to get into the historionics of Christ, or the mental construction of water as a solid that may allow one to walk on it!


 
lololol
That was the funniest part


----------



## jdinca (Apr 17, 2007)

:rofl: That's just good stuff, right there. The look on Jose's face pretty much says it all.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 17, 2007)

Run, Taurus!


----------



## exile (Apr 17, 2007)

I think we can upgrade this man's achievement... based on previous accounts of the phenomenon in the preceding two cases, he is actually the first man in history to _run_ on water!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 17, 2007)

If it was me, I'd become like that little kid from the movie, "The Incredibles"...  Not only walk, but break the sound barrier on water!


----------



## tellner (Apr 17, 2007)

"Going to Code Brown!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 17, 2007)

exile said:


> I think we can upgrade this man's achievement... based on previous accounts of the phenomenon in the preceding two cases, he is actually the first man in history to _run_ on water!


Exactly my thoughts too... walking and running are two different things.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2007)

Well it appears he does have a good reason to run on water after all.

HECK if in the same situation I can only hope that I was as successful


----------



## morph4me (Apr 17, 2007)

Wonder what he did to piss the bull off, and if it was on purpose.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey, I walked on water several times.  You have to be a bit careful, but it wasn't too hard.  What was harder was staying warm on top of all that ice...


----------



## exile (Apr 17, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Wonder what he did to piss the bull off, and if it was on purpose.



All I can say is, he better hope that his pursuer doesn't turn out to be the first _bull_ in history to run on water...


----------



## morph4me (Apr 17, 2007)

exile said:


> All I can say is, he better hope that his pursuer doesn't turn out to be the first _bull_ in history to run on water...


 
If he ran toward the crowd he wouldn't have to worry about running on water, just outrunning the guy next to him:EG:


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 17, 2007)

morph4me said:


> If he ran toward the crowd he wouldn't have to worry about running on water, just outrunning the guy next to him:EG:


 
I think that only works with hungry animals, not the seriously pissed off ones.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 17, 2007)

We;; there goes the nieghborhood.


----------



## jdinca (Apr 17, 2007)

tellner said:


> "Going to Code Brown!"



I'd say the code brown has already occurred. It's probably what's propelling him across the water.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 17, 2007)

Rofl, what a great picture heh.
The bull didn't look like it was slowing though, that guy better know how to swim underwater ;p.
And yeah, code brown definitely initiated heh.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 17, 2007)

crushing said:


> The 3rd man in history to walk on water:
> 
> 1. Christ
> 2. The apostle Peter
> ...


Historionics?  Is that even a word?
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 17, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Historionics? Is that even a word.
> Sean


 
It is now.  It's history!  It's histrionics!  It's historionics!  I love it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 17, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> It is now. It's history! It's histrionics! It's historionics! I love it.


Just checking. It caught me off guard there for a second; but, isn't making up words a tad bit histrionic? LOL
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 17, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Just checking. It caught me off guard there for a second; but, isn't making up words a tad bit histrionic? LOL
> Sean


 
Maybe, but I'll give him a pass this time because it fits.  Dunno it it's what he intended to write, but it's in the style book now.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 17, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Maybe, but I'll give him a pass this time because it fits. Dunno it it's what he intended to write, but it's in the style book now.


I'm glad I was there when that happened. 
Sean


----------



## crushing (Apr 17, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Historionics? Is that even a word?
> Sean


 

LOL!

I sure messed up the word historicity.  Not only did I end up with the wrong word, I misspelled the wrong word!
All along I thought people were laughing at the picture, not me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got to thinking after looking at that picture what a great white shark would be thinking if he happened to be watching the waters near that dock? 


"There is a GOD!"   

Likewise if the guy saw the shark just moments after he leaped with the bull hot on his tail? What a reversal he would've done eh?


----------

